# Help... Question PVC to metal dust collection.



## Bieser (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey all!
I'm getting ready to install a Clearvue Max in the basement portion of my woodshop. The plan is to run 8" pvc as the main trunk down the center of the shop then connect to all the metal connectors I have from previous dust collection set ups… what options do I have to go from the 8" metal down to 6" or 4" metal? Will I need to fab something up or is there a source that you guys know of that will make the transition?

The dust ports will mostly be ran under the shop floor and just come up where needed.

Thanks Brandon


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I would just use HVAC transitions. You may have to get a pair of crimping pliers and also seal the joints with foil tape, but it works very well. I don't know of any off the shelf solutions. Here's a pic of one I did. Not pretty, but I'm function over form. This reduced 7" metal to 6" PVC. There's a 7" elbow, and then the 7×6 transition. It looks like the connection is backward (it is) but the inside of the joint is covered with the foil tape to smooth it out.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Are you saying you have 4" metal pipe drops already installed ?

Why didn't you use 8" metal for the main trunk too ?

8" pvc fittings are very expensive.

You may find it difficult / impossible to find 8" to 4" fittings off the shelf. That's a steep reduction.


----------

